# Killer Queen G-dom Cut



## subcool (Feb 24, 2010)

Last year at Hempfest I had met a really cool cat named *Titan* who blew me away and I wanted to share the story with you. Hempfest in Seattle is one of the coolest parties you will ever attend I will tell that story some other time but its 2 days of Bubble and smelting fans and eating snocones and not a single fight or problem happens.

Many of my online friends take this opportunity to meet the TGA crew as its the only time we go into public. 

Mid day this yound kid with an angelic face rolls up to the booth and ask if Subcools around. I saw him come up mainly because he was rolling not walking, seems he got crunched on a speed bike like an FZ-1 or some **** but all I know is its a crappy deal for someone so young to be strapped to a chair and I took to the kid cause of his attitude about life. Plays and amazing guitar and generally dosn't ***** about his situation.

He handed me a jar of some of the best grown Pandora's Box I have ever smoked even better than when I ran her.

After the event we stayed friends and I gave him some of my favorite cuts and he passed on the KIller Queen cut to me to give a run.

While its not the Cherry pheno I found back in the early 90's it is a perfect version of the G-13 dominant female and what a spectacular plant.
Dropping almost 6 zipps on me in soil she has a very nice fruity smell just under the industrial smell of G-13. We wanted to create a hybrid using his clone and I was going to name it Titanic if it passed our screening but she wont but still what an amazing cutting found by this young man.

Thanks for the run little buddy!

Sub


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

lovely bud.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a big fan of killer queen. I have mosca's newest version using his c99 bx1 and airbourne's g13. Yeah, a friend has gifted me some of Titan's sacred seeds sk#1. Dank fo  sho.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Sub, try the Tonasket barter fair in E. WA too. Its the same crowd, super sunny, and very very fun.

Beautiful work above. In not too long your gonna see a room full of JTR and possibly split with Agent Orange. I need to make sure they can handle the same ppm, though. Or I will run 1 strain at a time.


----------

